# Any Pictures of 87 Chevy Mounts (Meyers)



## Steve749 (Feb 8, 2009)

Hello,

I purchased a Meyers ST90 snowplow that came off a 85 Chevy 2wd 1 ton. I think it bolts to the frame behind the front leaf spring mount and also to the bumper mounts. I want to install it on a 87 Chevy K20. I need help with the install. I can't find that mount on the Meyers website. Does anyone have any pictures of this particular set-up. Thank you.
Steve749


----------



## Steve749 (Feb 8, 2009)

*Update*

The frame mount that came with the plow doesn't fit an 87 K20. I found out that year uses side-mount brackets. I'll need to find a used set. Thanks.
Steve749


----------



## sbt1 (Jan 30, 2005)

*Not a Meyers plow*

It's a "Meyer" plow... no "s"


----------



## Nascar24 (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi

i have a set of Meyer/ Diamond Pull away mounts from a 1987 Chevy K20 Suburban, the mounts are like new , you would have to re-fab or combine both mounts to make it work if your interested $125 + shipping

Jay
508 753 6617


----------



## Steve749 (Feb 8, 2009)

I was able to find a set locally. Thank you for your offer.

Steve


----------

